# How to push past feeling hopeless?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowboarding is the least of your concerns if you get this dramatic about plateaus. It's part of anything you want to get good at. You can't get from point A to point B without passing through all the stuff in between. If you can't be happy with even a little progress then you'll never be happy because you can always be better no matter who you are.

Rather than being all down on yourself after seeing your buddy's fast progress you should be inspired by what's possible.

But all this is will likely fall on deaf ears because the personality types that would get this probably already know it.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

I know what you're saying... but I guess it is just more self esteem issues.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly dude...I've read a lot of your posts and you seem to get down on yourself quite a bit. , you're energy has been wasted talking about "tools", focusing on what they're doing and passing judgment, but in reality, they are out there shreddin and don't give 2 fucks what you think. Everyone's progression is different. 2 years is 2 seasons, but if one person rides 30 days in a season, and the other only 5, then that tips the scales. Challenge _yourself_. Compare yourself to _yourself_. You're only as good as your last run. Stop worrying so much about what everyone else is doing and waste the energy feeling shitty about what you can't do, focus on what you _can_ do. If the snowboard vid deal is your goal, then you're going to need all of your energy to be positive and centered to keep yourself motivated and keep your eyes on the prize. We all have ideas of how we envision our lives, and of course our snowboarding progression. Is there shit I wanna ride that I may or may not ever be able to ride? Hell yeah! Is that going to stop me from loving it? Never, ever, ever. Whether or not you ever end up in a vid and what anyone else is doing on the mountain should never take away from all the fucking phenomenal moments on the journey there. 

"Never give in! Never give in! Never, never, never, never - in nothing great or small, large or petty. Never give in except to convictions of honor and good sense."


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

everything comes with time. Hell I was pumped I did a 180 today. Never tried before..


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Dudes are right. I know that sometimes riding with guys that are better can be a bit of a downer, but you gotta look at it from another perspective.

Whenever I have the chance I hit up Keystone with one of the most extreme guys I know. I'm light years behind this guy still learning my 3s while he's off trying rodeo's and shit, but the point I'm trying to make is to use these people as your goal point and the reason to push yourself every single time you ride. 

What it ultimately comes down to is that you're the one that has the biggest say in how much you're gonna progress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Fizzlicious said:


> Dudes are right. I know that sometimes riding with guys that are better can be a bit of a downer, but you gotta look at it from another perspective.
> 
> Whenever I have the chance I hit up Keystone with one of the most extreme guys I know. I'm light years behind this guy still learning my 3s while he's off trying rodeo's and shit, but the point I'm trying to make is to use these people as your goal point and the reason to push yourself every single time you ride.
> 
> What it ultimately comes down to is that you're the one that has the biggest say in how much you're gonna progress.


All of the people I ride with are better than me and they have helped me quite a bit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Imho riding is about competing with yourself not with your buds...its a mental game about facing fears, managing anxiety, stokage, working within your skill and physical limits while pushing the envelope....

In lots of sports, for example in tennis, you play up cause...if you play down you don't learn much....so dude its a priviliege to ride with mobsters.


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

dude u just gotta regularly get stoked.. every time u hit the mountain you gotta get stoked about at least ONE THING that happened.. that'll keep you hungry and wanting more stokage


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i get competitive too...i remember after a yr of riding, i went with my friend whos been riding for yrs now and i was sooo pissed at how fast he was...

You have to put your anger/jealousy aside that you have for ur friends, and use that as motivation to progress.
Riding with friends will get you motivated to do new things, but if you start riding by yourself, you will learn quicker. You will have the opportunity to really learn a lot, once you gathered all the basics.
You will also not feel pressured to bite off more than you can chew like what happens when u ride with better people.
Trust me...thats what i did...i rode by myself, mastered the basics, read A LOOOTTTT of opinions and suggestions on this very forum and now i leave a white cloud behind me as i smoke that one friend of mine


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

riding with people that are loads better than you is the bestway to progress your riding skills. you should be happy that you have people to ride with that push you to get better. you can either let it bring you down, or you can take it as an opportunity to learn from someone who knows more than you.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Shaun White is said to be one of the most competative ppl.
He like flips the manopoly board when he looses. Even though this is paper money among his millions of real money.

So take if for what you will. A gift or a curse, it's your call.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

are you willing to break bones?


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

It's my first year snowboarding and I feel like if I didn't ride with people that are better I would not be as good as I am now compared to the beginning of it all. My one friend is the best snowboarder I know in person and I asked how he got so good. He told me the only reason he is good is because he's not afraid to hurt himself, and it shows. I've known him for over 2 years and he's broken bones at least 3 or 4 times snowboarding and skating. Riding with better people also gets you in the mindset that you can be as good as them because you will learn from them, and competition is a good thing because it helps your skills grow as long as you don't make it a huge part of your experience.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

bassholic said:


> are you willing to break bones?


Already did. I'll do it again in a second if it means I get to have another day on the slopes.


----------

